# IMF April 2007 Global Stability Report



## Kimosabi (11 April 2007)

Well if any of you guys want to know how Global Financial Stability is going according to the IMF, you can read the IMF report here.


----------



## Buffettology (17 April 2007)

I read this, very annoying to see confusing indicators and split arguements.  Though, as an economist, I am used to this.

The economic outlook appears decent (according to most accounts), but the bull is unsustainable, especially considering economic growth is predicted to slow a fraction in 2008.


----------



## Kimosabi (17 April 2007)

Buffettology said:


> I read this, very annoying to see confusing indicators and split arguements. Though, as an economist, I am used to this.
> 
> The economic outlook appears decent (according to most accounts), but the bull is unsustainable, especially considering economic growth is predicted to slow a fraction in 2008.




It's still very interesting to get an insight on how the international money markets work, and a more global perspective...


----------

